# Akios 757 Vittesse....Any Information On These?



## tyrosurfcaster

I am thinking very seriously about buying an Akios 757 Vittessee. Has anyone heard anything about them or tried them? I am going to pair it with a CCP 13ft 6-10 oz custom. Is there any other reel that is comparable. I have been reading many positive reviews on the Akios reels, but I can't find anything on the Vittesse. Thanks for your help.


----------



## AKIOS

tyrosurfcaster said:


> I am thinking very seriously about buying an Akios 757 Vittessee. Has anyone heard anything about them or tried them? I am going to pair it with a CCP 13ft 6-10 oz custom. Is there any other reel that is comparable. I have been reading many positive reviews on the Akios reels, but I can't find anything on the Vittesse. Thanks for your help.


Ask Tommy Farmer about the Vittesse 757 SCM reel......


----------



## bronzbck1

What will you be fishing for. I drum fish and use the 656 and 666's


----------



## tyrosurfcaster

I will be fishing for drum, but I want something that I don't have to worry about getting spooled if I hook into a shark also.


----------



## AbuMike

tyrosurfcaster said:


> I will be fishing for drum, but I want something that *I don't have to worry about getting spooled if I hook into a shark* also.


LOL....that's subject to happen if your were fishing a 14/0. Some big biters out there. 757 will hold all the line you need. Don't stress over getting spooled when Drum fishing cause that possibility is always there.


----------



## Tommy

The Vittesse is a very nice reel. Plenty of line capacity, casts great and the backbone to land a big fish. Could you get spooled??? Oh yea, (as mike said) there are critters out there that will spool most any reel used in the surf. The Vittesse should be a great drum reel for you.

Tommy


----------



## NC KingFisher

There's fish that can spool everol 18/0s. Just break em off, and try again


----------

